# AnthroOnline



## KB-to-tha-BT (Dec 11, 2009)

AnthroOnline.com, a MMORPG created by Nocturnal Games. Since its first advertisement the game was rumored to be the next big thing. And when it hit shelves in 2010 it sold out in literally minutes.

The game boasted a new and improved battle system that would blow the competition out of the water, a fluid leveling system and interesting skill charts, not to mention ingenious casual zones and (a) server created specifically to cut down the time people spent looking for a party.

Itâ€™s been a year since the initial launch and sales have only gone up. Itâ€™s estimated some 8+ million subscribers play the game and this is only the first year. With the new expansion pack rumored to hit the shelves any day now, no one knows just how much of a burst that will bring.

But what really sold the game was its almost all-specifically anthropomorphic races which people loved immediately.

Welcome to AnthroOnline, youâ€™re about to log in.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

AnthroOnline is a role-playing forum directly reminiscent of .hack//SIGN. Players take on the roll of a human who has a character in the popular MMORPG AnthroOnline.com. We are open to beginners and expert role-players alike, we'll have content ranging from PG to R, and are just looking to create a laid back and fun role-playing environment. =)

If you liked .hack or just like role-playing in general, come check us out. We're currently brand new, just opened a couple days ago, so activity is naturally null. Hop in, make a character and help us grow! ^^

Mod and GM positions are open! =D, Apply through PM on the forum or e-mail me at fleech_hunter@live.com ^^


----------

